# CAD programming



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I purchased a QC1325 cnc router from China. I have a lot of mechanical skills but not much in cad programming. Could use a little help!
Thank you,
Philip


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Philip. I moved your intro to the CNC forum where those experts are more likely to see it.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

have a look here ,get yourself registered

Logic Trace CNC/DXF


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

*I am new to this too, this is what I understand.*

I am new to this too and I know every project begins with a CAD drawing. The CNC group I been learning from start with an AutoCAD drawing and then import the file into Cam Bam to create the G Code. This is where you create the tool paths, bit type, plunge depth, direction of feed, feed rate, what side of the line to cut, add tabs to hold the part for thru cuts. You can do a preview to see what the part will look like. The saved file is then brought into Mach 3, set up your stock, set the start point and top of piece and run the file. Mach 3 will use the G code to tell the machine what to do along the X, Y and Z axes.

This is what I understand about the process of using a CNC Router. I think you need to get familiar with a CAD software making basic sketches. Then import them into a Cam software and get to know the steps to making the Tool paths. I think the easy part is using Mach 3 to run the machine, I use to get intimidated with the Mach 3 screen with all the information displayed.

I know there are knowledgeable CNC users on this forum that will help you.


----------



## Crosetti (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello Philip,
Help in just CAD design, or understanding the whole process - cad to cam to toolpath to machine?

What part of the process are you having trouble with? 

If your CNC came with CAD/CAM software you don't necessarily NEED a cad program, you can design straight from those programs. But I find designing in cad easier then import to Aspire & set toolpaths.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

go to the Vectric site and watch their tutorials


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I did a blog post a few years ago that may help you.

CNC Sign Projects - Sign Layout With Vectric Aspire -

Bill


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

Dukie94 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I purchased a QC1325 cnc router from China. I have a lot of mechanical skills but not much in cad programming. Could use a little help!
> Thank you,
> Philip


Philip,

I wanted to learn the same thing. I ended up going to my local community college to learn CNC machining. It's an absolute blast and it was a very cheap education. You'll learn the CAD the CAM and the ability to manually write G code which will help you a lot when you run into trouble. I learned it so fast that they have hired me to teach students. 

Take a look and see if your local college has something like this. 

There is one downside. The toys. Once you start playing with these machines, you'll want one. BAD. 

Thanks,

David


----------



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

I purchased a cnc router from China. I have not received it yet. Should arrive in San diego in about 3 weeks. Now trying to soak up as much info as I can before it arrives.
Yes, I'm trying to learn start to finish. The machine will come with JDPaint and mach3.
I will be starting a business building kitchen cabinets and signs.
Thank you,
Philip


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*producing dxf file*

http://youtu.be/b1_VsNpU3yc logic tracer drawing board vi setup

http://youtu.be/legcsfH0wIU tracing out a moose on logic tracer


----------



## Crosetti (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Phillip,
It all sounds confusing at first ... CAD, CAM, controller software, toolpaths & so on...
It's the terminology that sounds so intimidating when you start, it's pretty simple to understand. 

1) design.
This is the CAD part. I use the term "CAD" loosely because you design does not have to be made in a CAD program. You can use ANY program that outputs in vectors, then import the vector design into CAM.

Sometimes I design in a solely in Aspire (CAD/CAM program) sometimes Vectorworks, sometimes Illustrator etc...
Most of the time my designs will go through all of these programs at 1 point or another.
It all depends on the project, what it requires & what program you're best/fastest at. 

So... what program you design in is a personal choice. Don't get hung up on the term CAD & think you must buy a stand alone CAD program to CNC.

It looks like JDpaint is CAD/CAM. If it is you don't need anything else. Although you might want other programs in the future.

2) CAM.
This is where you set & save your toolpaths. These toolpaths create the G-code.

3) Mach3 / Controller Software.
This program will be installed on the computer that is hooked up to the CNC. It simply reads the code that tells the CNC what to do. 

As fixtureman said, go to the Vectric site and watch their tutorials. They will explain in detail ... great videos.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Davif,

I like that idea of the class. I got to look into MCCC here in metro Detroit. I got the toy (Probotix Nebula) coming. Don't know a thing about using it...........yet.

This old grump just knows enuff about computers to be really really dangerous.

The way it was explained to me (the simple way) by Len at Probotix is that you download a program (cut, project, or whatever) from your main computer to a thumbnail or flash drive type thing and plug it in the CNC computer usb port, set the start point and make sawdust.

Doesn't sound too hard.

But I think one would spend a lot more time at the computer setting things up than cutting.

I think once you get the hang of it, things become easier and you can do some amazing things. It's just that darn learning curve.

Len at Probotix is great to talk to, and either he or his wife (great lady) will answer any questions you got. 

HJ

Got big ideas, but will settle for small results ............... to start!


----------

